# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Тушеные овощи, заправленные сметаной

## Aniruddha das

Тушеные овощи, заправленные сметаной


4 ст. л. топленого или растительного масла
1 ст. л. крупно размолотых семян кориандра
1/2 стручка острого красного перца
2 лавровых листа
3 картофелины средней величины, вымытые, очищенные и нарезанные кубиками
200 г моркови, помытой, очищенной и нарезанной кубиками
500 г капусты, нарезанной квадратиками
300 г тыквы, очищенной и нарезанной кубиками
300 г кабачка, очищенного и нарезанного кубиками
200 г сметаны
3 ч. л. соли
2 ст. л. рубленных листьев петрушки

Нагрейте 4 ст. л. топленого или растительного масла в кастрюле с тефлоновым покрытием на среднем огне. Не доводя до появления дыма, бросьте в горячее масло крупно размолотые семена кориандра, красный перец, лавровый лист и поджаривайте, пока перец и лавровый лист не потемнеют. Затем добавьте картофель и жарьте на сильном огне 5 - 6 мин, помешивая время от времени, чтобы картофель подрумянился равномерно.

Влейте 2 стакана воды, добавьте морковь и капусту, доведите до кипения и варите с закрытой крышкой на умеренном огне, иногда помешивая. Через 8 - 10 мин добавьте тыкву и кабачок, помешайте и варите еще 5 - 7 мин до полной готовности.

Заправьте овощи сметаной и солью, добавьте листья петрушки, перемешайте и снимите с огня.

----------

